# Full Hd led Tv for under 40k...



## dude1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi guyz i want to purchase a tv for under 40k budget ( can increase by 1-2k if worth)... 
1. Full hd resolution is must
2. Brands like sony, samsung,toshiba,philllips,panasonic......
3. Size above 32 inches would be nice.
4. Good sound quality.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 17, 2013)

You won't get a 40" TV (i.e. above 32") in that budget.
In 32" segment you can check our Samsung F5100 or F5500 whichever you like.


----------



## dude1 (Jun 17, 2013)

oh, so no chance 40 inch tv  but still, what would be the minimum budget to get a full hd 40 inch tv?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 18, 2013)

You can get Samsung 40F5100 for around 50k


----------



## Minion (Jun 18, 2013)

dude1 said:


> oh, so no chance 40 inch tv  but still, what would be the minimum budget to get a full hd 40 inch tv?



You can get 40 incher from Toshiba 
Link
Buy Toshiba 40PS20 LED TV - TV - Infibeam.com


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 18, 2013)

Toshiba is crap but.


----------



## Minion (Jun 19, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Toshiba is crap but.



They are not crap. They provide both quality and value for money ask this about any Toshiba user.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 24, 2013)

I have auditioned them, their PQ comes no where near Samsung and Sony.
They are just for those who don't have much money but still want to get a LCD/LED TV, and not for people who are looking for quality products.


----------



## Minion (Jun 24, 2013)

No offense, please don't provide such kind of feedback different people have different requirement and budget if you hate some brand that doesn't mean others will not like it. 
toshiba is not crap look here
10 best 32-inch TVs in the world today | News | TechRadar


----------



## RohanM (Jun 24, 2013)

Or OP can go for Mitashi...  easily get 40" under 40k


----------



## dude1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Guys got toshiba  40pu200 full hd tv for 41k... is really awesome... Really nice sound quality and design... PQ is also quite good...Also the fact that it can play 28 movie formats is a deal(tried many avi and mkv files) Thank you all for suggestions...


----------



## Minion (Jul 3, 2013)

Good purchase and congrats.


----------

